# Postfix/SMTPD nicht ansprechbar



## bts_freak (8. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe ein KonfigProblem des Postfix unter Opensuse 11.2
Pop/Mail abholen geht super.
Mail senden nicht.
In Outlook funktioniert zwar das Verbinden mit dem Postausgangsserver, aber beim Senden kommt ein Fehler:
"Outlook could not connect to the outgoing mail server (SMTP). The problem could be your SSL or port settings for the outgoing server. Verfify your port and SSL setting sunder the  More settings tab."

SSL ist deaktiviert.
Port in Outlook hab ich auf 10025 gestellt, mit 25 gibt es zwei Fehlermeldungen (Testmail UND Verbindung (Verbindung geht mit Port 10025))

Was mit aufgefallen ist, ist dass netstat -tap mir nur "smtp" anzeigt, nicht "smtpd", wobei glaub ich in den Configs immer nur smtpd konfiguriert wird.

Im Log wird aber alle 5 Minuten mit dem smtpd verbunden:
Jun  8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: connect from localhost[::1]
Jun  8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
Jun  8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: disconnect from localhost[::1]


------------------------------------------------------
******************************************
------------------------------------------------------
master.cf:
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the Postfix master(5) manual page.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#amavis    unix  -       -       n       -       4       smtp
#  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
#  -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
#  -o disable_dns_lookups=yes
#  -o max_use=20
#submission inet n      -       n       -       -       smtpd
#     -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject
#     -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#smtps    inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_etrn_restrictions=reject
#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
        -o fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil
#localhost:10025 inet   n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o content_filter=
#  -o smtpd_delay_reject=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
#  -o smtpd_data_restrictions=reject_unauth_pipelining
#  -o smtpd_end_of_data_restrictions=
#  -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
#  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
#  -o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0
#  -o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001
#  -o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
#  -o smtpd_client_connection_count_limit=0
#  -o smtpd_client_connection_rate_limit=0
#  -o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks,no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_address_mappings
#  -o local_header_rewrite_clients=
#  -o local_recipient_maps=
#  -o relay_recipient_maps=
scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
cyrus       unix        -             n       n       -       -       pipe
  user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
uucp        unix        -             n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
# do not filter locally delivered mail when USE_AMAVIS=yes
#  (don't set content_filter=vscan in main.cf)
#vscan     unix  -       n       n       -       10       pipe
#  user=vscan argv=/usr/sbin/amavis ${sender} ${recipient}
procmail  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=R user=nobody argv=/usr/bin/procmail -t -m /etc/procmailrc ${sender} ${recipient}
retry     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap

amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
------------------------------------------------------
******************************************
------------------------------------------------------


Irgendwelche Ideen, wo ich noch gucken kann?

Danke!


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2011)

Der outgoing port für smtp ist 25 und nicht 10025. Ändere bitte mal in outlook den Port auf 25 und stell sicher dass smtp authentifizierung beim senden in outlook für das Konto aktiviert ist.



> Im Log wird aber alle 5 Minuten mit dem smtpd verbunden:
> Jun 8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: connect from localhost[::1]
> Jun 8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[::1]
> Jun 8 06:20:01 sh3 postfix/smtpd[6843]: disconnect from localhost[::1]


Das ist ok, es ist der system monitor der checkt ob postfix läuft.


----------



## bts_freak (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Till,

thanks a lot for the answer.
If I change to port 25, then I get two errors. Not only does the test send message fail (which it also did on port 10025), but also I get an error for the "Find outgoing server" (which was successfull with port 10025).

The new err message is similar:
"Outlook could not connect to the outgoing mail server (SMTP). The problem could be the server name or port, or your server may not support SSL. Verify your port and SSL settings in "More Settings"...."


----------



## bts_freak (8. Juni 2011)

Arrg.. sorry, noch im english-Modus....

Hi Till,
Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Wenn ich auf Port 25 umschalte, dann bekomme ich 2 Fehler. Neben dem "Send Test Message" bekomme ich nun auch noch einen "Find outgoing server" Error (dieser kommt nicht bei Einstellung auf Port 10025).

Die neue Fehlermeldung ist ähnlich:
"Outlook could not connect to the outgoing mail server (SMTP). The  problem could be the server name or port, or your server may not support  SSL. Verify your port and SSL settings in "More Settings"...."


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2011)

poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

iptables -L

und die Fehlermedlungen aus dem mail.log des Servers.


----------



## bts_freak (9. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank Till!

netstat:
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 localhost:imap          *:*                     LISTEN      1743/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1659/rpcbind
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      2368/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2462/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      6288/master
tcp        0      0 localhost:npmp-local    *:*                     LISTEN      1706/famd
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024         *:*                     LISTEN      2226/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost:10025         *:*                     LISTEN      6288/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      2210/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:dyna-access   *:*                     LISTEN      1790/clamd
tcp        0      0 localhost:39212         localhost:mysql         ESTABLISHED 2257/amavisd (ch6-a
tcp        0      0 localhost:32831         localhost:mysql         ESTABLISHED 2256/amavisd (ch7-a
tcp        0    248 h1832697.stratoserv:ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:14293     ESTABLISHED 27241/0
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:32831         ESTABLISHED 2210/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         localhost:39212         ESTABLISHED 2210/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1659/rpcbind
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      2260/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:www-http              *:*                     LISTEN      2260/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:sunproxyadmin         *:*                     LISTEN      2260/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      2368/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      2462/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      6288/master
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      1739/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      1786/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *op3                  *:*                     LISTEN      1779/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 h1832697.strat:www-http b3091212.cra:filenet-re TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 h1832697.strat:www-http b3091212.crawl.ya:32940 TIME_WAIT   -

------------------------------
iptables:

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

-----------------------------
/var/log/mail.err:
Jun  9 02:28:52 sh3 amavis[2256]: (02256-07) (!!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: Too many retries to talk to /var/run$
Jun  9 02:28:52 sh3 amavis[2256]: (02256-07) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

sonst nichts seit Tagen.
--------------------------


Bis dann!


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2011)

Postfix läuft auf Port 25:

tcp 0 0 *:smtp *:* LISTEN 6288/master

und laut iptables ist port 25 auch nicht blockiert. An sich sollte daher Outlook funktionieren. Versuch bitte mal einen anderen mail client, der aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldungen macht wie z.B. Thunderbird portable. Den kannst Du nutzen ohne ihn installieren zu müssen.


----------



## bts_freak (9. Juni 2011)

Hi TIm,

ok, hab thunderbird Portable installiert.
Der schnappt sich auch eine richtig aufgelöste URL als SMTP Server. Beim Senden kommt aber:
"
Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.
Die Nachricht konnte nicht gesendet werden, weil der Verbindungsaufbau mit dem SMTP-Server "" fehlgeschlagen ist. Der Server is..."

??

Gibts da irgendwas aussagekräftigeres?


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2011)

Steht der Server in einem Rechenzentrum, oder ist er auf einer DSL leitung gehostet?


----------



## bts_freak (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Till,

ist ein virtueller Server in Rechenzentrum (Strato Multiserver). Ich habe allerdings auf anderen virtuellen Servern dieser Art diese Probleme nicht.

Hmm... vielleicht einfach nochmal aufsetzen...?


----------



## mare (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Kann es sein, das du mal eine Virus in deinem Netz gehabt hast und dein Provider dir PORT 25 dicht gemacht hat 

Kannst du ganz einfach mal mit 
telnet mail.gmx.de 25 
testen. Wenn da auch ein Timeout kommt ist es wohl so.
Dann teste mal telnet mail.gmx.de 587
Wenn das geht dann ändert deine main.cf so
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
und trage die 587 als Port im Outlook ein.

Mehr: Simple Mail Transfer Protocol


----------



## bts_freak (7. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt von nem anderen Server (anderes Netz) auf Port 25 versucht mit telnet [ServerURL] 25 - geht ohne Probleme.

Im Mail Client ist auch 25 eingestellt als SMTP Port.

Wo wird eigentlich das SMTP Passwort in ISPConfig eingestellt? Das in den Mailboxen?


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

> Wo wird eigentlich das SMTP Passwort in ISPConfig eingestellt? Das in den Mailboxen?


Ja. Der smtp Username ist die vollständige Emailadresse und das Passwort ist das Passwort der Mailbox.


----------



## bts_freak (7. Juli 2011)

Na das passt dann schon...
Habs jetzt auch nochmal vom Desktop (Win7/cmd/telnet probiert, Verbidnung geht einwandfrei (wobei er nicht nach einem Passwort fragt).

Seufz.. Noch irgendeine Idee...?


----------



## Till (7. Juli 2011)

Ein Passwort ist ja nur dann notwendig, wenn Du eine Email zu einem externen Server evrschickst, also z.B. zu gmail.com. Wenn Du als empfänger eine lokale Adresse angibst, ist natürlich kein passwort notwendig, da ja der server selbst für die Zustellung notwendig ist und es sich somit nicht um ein mail relaying handelt. Würde der lokale  Server auch für lokale Empfänger ein Passwort abfragen, könnte Dir ja nirmand emails senden.


----------



## Doc.B (11. Juli 2011)

*Muß mich mal hier einklinken.....*

...habe beim Versand genau das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit Thunderbird (aktuelle Version von heute) unter Windoze Vista: Stelle ich SSL/TLS und Port 25 ein kommt obige Fehlermeldung (Server nicht erreichbar, bla...)
Versuche ich das ganze von meinem PC (openSUSE 11.3, KMail) mit den gleichen Einstellungen, klappt das ganze problemlos.
Ist Thunderbird evtl etwas buggy?


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Thunderbird ist da an sich nicht buggy, es geht nur leider davon aus dass der username nicht die Emailadresse ist. Schau mal in die thunderbird smtp einstellungen nachdem Du das Konto angelegt hast und kontrollier, ob dort als Username wirklich die ganze Emailadresse drin steht und nicht nur der Teil vor dem @


----------

